# Sharif Medical College Merit List



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

sharif medical college has displayed the merit list on their website 

Sharif Medical City


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

This is Overall Merit List of All Students who have applied in Sharif Medical college. 

Sharif Medical and Dental College MBBS Total Merit List of Local Pakistanis and Overses 2012 | Educational Blog
Sharif Medical and Dental College Total Merit List of BDS Local Pakistanis and Overseas 2012-13 | Educational Blog


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

my meit no is 344 any chances ?


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> my meit no is 344 any chances ?


50 50


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

wow i am 6th in bds list and 91 in mbbs


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Merit number in low 40s for overseas. Any chance for me?


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

well the merit is high ..but it willl eventually come down to atleast 76.5 ....as many people..dnt come to sharif considering that it is out of city..


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

mine merit position in shareef is in 170's...but i have got admission in lmdc


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> well the merit is high ..but it willl eventually come down to atleast 76.5 ....as many people..dnt come to sharif considering that it is out of city..


inshallah are u sure?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wat is merit no.??


----------

